# Goby and Pistol Shrimp...



## WaterWorld (May 7, 2006)

I am under way with my saltwater set up and wanted to post some pictures of my yellow watchman goby. He currently is paired up with a tiger pistol shrimp and it's amazing to watch. The goby will keep an eye out on top of their hole while the shrimp digs it. When the goby feels there's danger he dashes in and both stay in there. The goby slowly comes out when he feels it's safe and the shrimp continues digging. 

I also have a coral banded shrimp, an emerald crab, a clown fish and a desjardini sailfin tang. I plan to incorporate a blue tang, a kaudern's cardinal or pyjama fish, a green mandarin, and a diamond goby. This time next year I plan to start introducing some corals and really make my aquarium come alive. 

Learning about saltwater has been really fun and you learn something new everyday.


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Do you have a full tank shot?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I really love the yellow watchmans  I have one myself and he's not too shy anymore. 

What are you feeding?


----------



## WaterWorld (May 7, 2006)

I will recharge my camera batteries and take some pictures.

Does anyone where I purchase some mysid shrimp to feed my goby?


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

There are a lot of members on PN that have frozen mysis for sale for cheap.

One of them is Darius and he sells them in the 8oz. packets for 9$


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Sweet gobi, they're so cute. We wanted to try a saltwater tank but never having done it before, we find the tank daunting. Great job!


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Goby-shrimp pairs interactions are one of my faves . Then again there's alot I love about the SW hobby...LOL!

Depending on the lighting system, you can easily keep mushrooms. NAFB has quite a bit to choose from w/o breaking the bank.


----------



## WaterWorld (May 7, 2006)

Thanks for the tip Wilson.

I want to get some more live rock before I buy any more fish or corals. I will definitely keep NAFB in mind.


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

Great pictures, looking forward to seeing more. being that your in Mississauga feel free to attend a MFC meeting and share your thoughts on your SW project.


----------

